# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  مشکل در نصب VS2012

## sasan_22

سلام و خسته نباشید
من دارم VS2012 نصب می کنم ( ویندوز XP سرویس پک 3 - رم 512 - و فضای زیادی برای نصب) منتها این اررورو میده :
536565656565.JPG

چیکار باید کنم؟ 
ممنون

----------


## Parham.D

پیغام واضح هست، روی xp نصب نمیشه.ویندوز  7 یا 8 میخواد.

----------

